# J'y songe!



## LiciaCricia

Bonjour!

Qu'est-ce que veut dire l'exclamation 'j'y songe!'?

Dans la scène où on le dit, on est en train de parler d'un sujet et puis on dit: "oh! à propos de cela...j'y songe!

Merci


----------



## brian

Qual è il soggetto di cui si parla? Mi sa che _songer a_ può significare o _pensare a_ (_penser à_) o _sognare di_ (_rêver de_), a seconda del contesto.

_Ah, a proposito (di questo/quello)... *ci penso (sto pensando) / lo sogno (sogno di farlo / è il mio sogno farlo)!*_ (vedi sotto!)


----------



## Necsus

Dal Garzanti (songer):
_v.tr._ pensare, considerare: _*j'y songe*_, ci sto pensando; _songez-y_, _songes-y_, ci pensi, pensaci.


----------



## itka

"J'y songe" non ha il significato di "sognare" ne "sogno di farlo", ne "è il mio sogno di farlo". 
Significa soltanto _"Ci penso"_ (o _"ci sto pensando"_).


----------



## LiciaCricia

Merci à tous.

J'étais consciente que 'songer' signifie 'pensare', mais, comme il n'y avait pas d'objets auxquels le 'y' pouvait se référer, et comme il y avait un point d'exclamation, je soupçonnais que cette expression avait une autre nuance. Carrément je me suis trompée!


----------



## itka

> Merci à tous.
> J'étais consciente que 'songer' signifie 'pensare', mais, comme il n'y avait pas d'objets auxquels le 'y' pouvait se référer, et comme il y avait un point d'exclamation, je soupçonnais que cette expression avait une autre nuance. Carrément je me suis trompée!


Mais cette phrase n'a pas de sens hors contexte ! 
Le pronom *y* renvoie tout simplement à ce dont il a été question précédemment :
_- Tu devrais *changer de maison* !
- J'*y* songe. (Je songe *à changer de maison*, je songe *à cela*)_


----------



## LiciaCricia

Alors, le dialogue d'où je l'ai tiré est le suivant:

"Laissons-le à ses études, ce cher vieil ami, et allons prendre un cocktail... Oh!...A propos de cocktail...J'y songe! Suivez-moi. Je vais vous montrer quelque chose d'extraordinaire!"

Peut-être que le y se réfère au cocktail, mais cela ne fait pas sens pour moi...ou bien le y est lié à ce 'quelque chose' qu'il va montrer?

Pourrait-it vouloir dire "Me vient à l'esprit", ou quelque chose de pareil?


----------



## itka

> Oh!...A propos de cocktail...J'y songe! Suivez-moi. Je vais vous montrer quelque chose d'extraordinaire !"


Oui, le mot, l'idée de "cocktail" le font penser à quelque chose... qu'on ne nous dit pas dans ta phrase.
_A propos de cocktail... je pense *à *quelque chose ! / je pense *à *ça... Suivez-moi, je vais vous montrer...
_


----------



## Necsus

Peut-être 'adesso che ci penso'?


----------



## Corsicum

Necsus said:


> Peut-être 'adesso che ci penso'?



J’ai bien l’impression que…c’est très exactement  _'adesso che ci penso' !_


----------



## itka

Beh... _"adesso che ci penso"_ n'est pas loin, évidemment, mais je le traduirais exactement par _"maintenant que j'y pense"_... Pas besoin du verbe _songer_ !


----------



## Corsicum

Oui Itka, bien sur, mais dans ce contexte précis, pour « _songer _» il n’y a pas d’autre alternative que « _pensare_ » ? …. « _Me vient à l'esprit_ »


----------



## Necsus

'Ora che mi viene in mente', alors.


----------

